# I have a new addition



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

Last night while feeding the plec in my tropical tank i noticed a little baby platy. Now the tropical fish are new to me i have only had them for 2 months. I did think she looked fat but of course had a feeling but seeing as im new to this i didnt do anything about it. Im better with goldfish, as my shubunkins had babys and my fantails are babies them selfs.

Omg i am so excited, now i know what to look out for, im of to the store where i go to get some extra food etc for it. It seems to hide with the plec, hope thats good. 
It came out last night and the other fish didnt bother with it but hence why we spotted it, but of course it has hidden again.
Does any one know how long after having babies do platys get pg again, shes looking different already. I reckon the baby is about a week old from when i noticed her fat then the next day she lost it all and our silver dollars where up her bu all day. Now i know why .
Awwww its so nice, but i dont want to make mistakes as i love them so much, so a y advice would be great. xx


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2009)

well fry dont need special food. wahtever ur feedin ur fish would do. just make sure its crushed well. 

platys can go up 3 birth cycles of 45 days intervals with one insemination. so  all the best. u gonna have more


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

really wow, how cool bless them . Hope everything goes well. thank you


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Congratulations on the baby fish BUBBLES.


----------



## StripesAndFins (Dec 31, 2008)

congrats on the fry.


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

They don't need special food but they you can give the fry food if you like. I usually put some flakes in a baggie and crush them with my nails and feed them a small dose. Other than that I'd separate the baby so it doesn't get eaten


----------



## BUBBLES (Oct 14, 2009)

ok i have bought a breeder trap today and going to put it in the tank so they get used to it being there. i will put the baby in it too, if i can catch it. Will it be ok with the new babies that come as she looks fat again. i will take some photos later and if i figure out how to put them on here you can see them. I have googled and it looks bit about 1cm big. i reckon its about a week since she lost her belly. so reckon in about a week do you think i should put her in the trap. All new to me. sorry. xAlso read she would have had a few, shame i didnt know. poor little ones. x


----------



## OCtrackiepacsg1 (Oct 18, 2009)

yes, put all your babies in there. Though you shouldn't put 3 month old babies with newborn. I had a 1/2 and inch platy and I added in a new born and they bullied him and he died. So you may need to get another trap in the future for little babies and big babies.


----------

